# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  A jane me te mir 7me7 apo Asgje Sikur Dielli?

## spirobeg

*Asgje sikur dielli dhe 7me7 jane bandet me te mira per mendimin tim. edhe lloji rock alternativ i ju pershtatet shuume, 
por a jane me te mir ASD apo 7me7 ???
kjo eshte pyetja qe do tu beja.. mua per vete me pelqejn me shum 7me7.*
me nevojitet mendimi juaj..

----------


## sniper-1

> *Asgje sikur dielli dhe 7me7 jane bandet me te mira per mendimin tim. edhe lloji rock alternativ i ju pershtatet shuume, 
> por a jane me te mir ASD apo 7me7 ???
> kjo eshte pyetja qe do tu beja.. mua per vete me pelqejn me shum 7me7.*
> me nevojitet mendimi juaj..


merre njanen e mshoj tjetres

----------


## AnGeL_DeViL

*Per mua Asd*

----------


## Alienated

Asgje sikur Dielli eshte me i mire ... edhe 7 me 7 eshte ok - por ama asd eshte me e mire

----------


## geezer

*asd  mendojq e jan me  te mir*

----------


## ABSOLUTE

po cfar asd more, 7 me 7 jane shume largggggggggggggggggggggggg me te mire dhe me origjinal, sepse asd, shimicen e kendgeve i kan te modifikuar, then thjesht jane kopje e "gjurmeve". pra 7 me 7 jane  as shuemme te mire, se asd, sa nuk vlen as te krahasohen.

----------


## KILI MERTURI

TUNG!

Po që të dy bendet janë të mira!
Secila ka stilin e vet , dhe janë të mirë në stilin e vet.

ASD janë më me përvoj dhe kanë më shumë material dhe jo vet¨m në kuantitet por edhe në kualitet janë më të mir se 7ME7, mendoj unë.

Mua më pëlqejn shumë 7ME7 , por mendoj se ata duhet të punojn më shumë dhe të dalin me album(e) dhe krahasimi do të ishte më real.
Kënget që unë i kam dëgjuar nga 7ME7 janë të mrekullueshme , por nuk e di a kanë më shum se sa 5 këngë që i kam dhe i dëgjoj shpesh .

Kam dy albumet e ASD dhe janë të shkelqyshme!

Kili!

SHQIPËRIA ËSHTË GJAKU IM QË NUK FALET!

----------

